

Ask HN: From where you buy your ebooks? Are you happy with it? - anujkk

Just finished up reading HN post about "step by step UI design" ebook by sgdesign<p>Link : http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3731047<p>That made me wonder from where HNers buy their ebooks and are they happy with it?<p>In short, is there a need for yet another improved ebook marketplace?
======
fourmii
I get most of my ebooks from Amazon. Sometimes, I buy directly from the
authors (like 'step by step UI design'). I've also bought a few bundles from
Smashing Mag. I read most of my ebooks on Kindle for iPhone and Android.
Somtimes I'll read on iPad. I like how easy it is to buy from Amazon, it's
literally one click (on the full website anyway). It's so big, I haven't had
the need to look anywhere else for ebooks. I don't know if Amazon does it, but
it would be cool if there was a one-stop marketplace for independent authors
like sgdesign.

------
incongruity
I buy drm-free PDFs direct from authors whenever possible. Publishers second,
other sources third.

Realistically, this means I buy from Amazon often because there is no source
for a DRM-free pdf.

I am not happy with the kindle experience – if I am going to be giving up many
of the freedoms (and the permanence) of a physical book, I want a bit more in
return, for what is often the same price – or more in many cases (even more if
used books are considered).

------
rdl
Amazon. Maybe 500 books. Quite happy. Reading is 50 percent iPad, 30 percent
kindle dx, 15 percent kindle touch and kindle keyboard, 5 percent on a Mac.

I also bookwarez out of a compulsive desire to collect things, but rarely
actually use those files. Main bookwarez sources are private torrent trackers.

